#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  ΖΝΧ με χρήση πετρελαίου θέρμανσης

## kkastanias82

Καλησπέρα.
θα ήθελα την γνώση σας και την εμπειρία σας.
Επιτρέπεται η χρήση πετρελαίου θέρμανσης για παραγωγή ΖΝΧ?
αν ναι, γιατί πριν ένα χρόνο στην πολεοδομία μοσχάτου, μου είχαν αναφέρει ότι αν δεν υπήρχε δίκτυο Φ.Α. στην οδό κατασκευής του κτιρίου, δεν θα πέρναγε το σύστημα με μία ενιαία δεξαμενή πετρελαίου? 



επίσης, κάνω μια μελέτη για υφιστάμενο κτίριο με άδεια (1999) στο οποίο κάνει αποπεράτωση του Α και Β ορόφου. 

μου είπαν στη  πολεοδομία Πειραιά ότι θα πρέπει να γίνει μελέτη θέρμανσης επειδή υπάρχει νομιμοποιημένη αποθήκη 20m2 στο δώμα όποτε προσμετράτε σαν Γ όροφος οπότε σύμφωνα με των κτιριοδομικό απαιτείται μελέτη θέρμανσης του κτιρίου ως 3οροφο.  
επίσης γνωρίζεται αν πρέπει να γίνει και μελέτη Φ.Α.?
στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο.


ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω διάταξη που να απαγορεύει το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως καύσιμο είτε για τη θέρμανση χώρων, είτε για την παραγωγή ΖΝΧ.

Τι εννοείς με το "_δεν θα πέρναγε το σύστημα με μία ενιαία δεξαμενή πετρελαίου?_"
Γίνε πιο σαφής. Έχεις οικοδομή με πόσες αυτοτελείς ιδιοκτησίες; Κεντρική θέρμανση;

Αν έχεις περισσότερους από 3 ορόφους, απαιτείται και μελέτη θέρμανσης.
Αν τώρα ο ένας όροφος προκύπτει από νομιμοποίηση και όχι τακτοποίηση αποθήκης, είναι εύλογο αυτό που σου είπαν στην ΥΔΟΜ Πειραιά. Αν είχες τακτοποιημένη αποθήκη θα ήταν συζητήσιμο.

----------


## spapako

Δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία που να απαγορεύει πετρέλαιο για χρήση θέρμανση και ΖΝΧ.

Μελέτη θέρμανσης απαιτείται για > 3 ορόφοι ή Σ.Δ >300μ2  και συνολικού όγκου > 1300μ3 (όροφος περιλαμβάνει πυλωτή και ισόγειο).

Μελέτη Φ.Α. για κτίριο με άδεια του 1999, απαιτείται σίγουρα αν υπάρχει δίκτυο στην περιοχή (όχι στην οδό σου), κοίτα Π.Δ. 420/1987.

----------


## kkastanias82

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 

Χάρη, 
σε ότι αφορά το ο "_δεν θα πέρναγε το σύστημα με μία ενιαία δεξαμενή πετρελαίου''_ ​ εννοούσε ότι θα γινότανε απαίτηση για κατασκευή δύο δεξαμενών καυσίμου με δύο διαφορετικούς λέβητες. αυτή η μελέτη είχε κατατεθεί πριν γίνει η εξίσωση φόρου στα καύσιμα.  

Spapako,
Σε ότι αφορά το Π.Δ. 420/1987, αναφέρει 
''Η εγκατάσταση δικτύου αερίων καυσίμων είναι υποχρεωτική για κάθε νέα  οικοδομή που ανεγείρεται στο λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής και μέσα στα διοικητικά όρια των ∆ήμων και Κοινοτήτων που αναφέρονται στον παρακάτω πίνακα και προορίζεται για χρήση κατοικίας, προσωρινής διαμονής, συνάθροισης κοινού, εκπαίδευσης, υγείας και κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, γραφείων, εμπορική και επαγγελματική χρήση οποιασδήποτε μορφής "και για στέγαση Υπηρεσιών του ∆ημοσίου και του ευρύτερου ∆ημόσιου Τομέα".

άρα όπως το διαβάζω εγώ, στην περίπτωσή μου, που έχω απλά αποπεράτωση οικοδομής, θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να επιβαρύνω τον ιδιοκτήτη με πρόσθετη μελέτη. Άλλωστε, επί της οδού δεν περνά και δίκτυο Φ.Α.

Σας ευχαριστώ για όλα.

----------

